# Anything handmade swap, anyone want one?



## AngieM2

Hi all

I had forgotten all about this fun swap.

Anyone want to have this Anything Handmade Swap? If we do it the ship date would have to be about Dec 15th. The rough value of materials in the item probably should be only about $20 or so, since economy is not helping many of us out much. And we could use the First Class Parcel post instead of Priority mail. It still comes with tracking number, cost about 1/3 to 1/2 of Priority and takes maybe one more day in shipment.

So, anyone interested? I can organize it or if one of you remember and want to organize it (keep the thread going, keep up with everyone, pair up the participants, etc)

Let's hear what you think.


Here is a link to the instructions and a thread of this swap - from 2014. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ual-2013-anything-handmade-swap-progress.html


----------



## COSunflower

This is too close to the holidays for me right now because I have so many projects to finish for my family before Christmas arrives. I signed up for it one year but never heard anything from my pal after a couple weeks.  It was a bust.


----------



## AngieM2

Well, maybe a new tradition. A Spring Equinox Anything Handmade Swap. Or maybe a few want this. 

Just lets throw some ideas around and see what kind of fun we can come up with.

Everyone, let's put down what we think would work or you'd like to see along these lines.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'd really like to see a Christmas/Holiday homemade swap. December 15th as a mailing date would work well for me. And to take some pressure off, I don't see that the homemade items have to be made by the swapees. There are lots of craft fairs around the holiday season. Last year I purchased one item from a craft fair and made the other.


----------



## AngieM2

That is a really good idea. The main thing on those swaps was to make a new buddy and find out about the other person and have them find out about you. Getting something at a craft fair or such should be okay, at least for this year. I do like making something and I might, but I have at least 3 American Girl doll wardrobes to make for 3 separate girls, and a couple of special doll outfits. That all starts after I finish the Arwen dress this weekend. 

We could do a sign up on Monday and Tuesday, post pairs on Wednesday. Or would that be too quick? I think we could extend it by a week and still have 6 weeks to make or acquire something home made.

I'm mostly thinking out loud here, so chime in, we're all in this together.


----------



## COSunflower

Remember the tradition of May Day? When on May 1st you would sneak and put a little handmade basket of flowers on a neighbor's door? Maybe a May Day homemade swap would be fun?


----------



## AngieM2

Oh, now that is a fun thought! Great we'll have to keep that one out for adding to the events for 2017.

And hey ladies, invite your friends that use to enjoy this stuff. They can stay in one forum if they don't want to explore. Old or new HT ladies. I've posted this and the swap thread on my Facebook page inviting our friends back.


----------



## cc

I like the idea of this swap but I think the idea of being able to purchase something from a craft fair would be great. Sometimes my "wanta" is overloaded by my "gotta".


----------



## Jade1096

I think I'll pass. I participated in the last one and never received a box, never received acknowledgement from my partner.


----------



## AngieM2

Jade when was that? And this is a new year. If you change your mind, when the sign up happens, just sign up. We'd love to have you if you're up to a second try.


----------



## Jade1096

Sent you a pm about it. It was the Handmade 2015 Swap.


----------



## AngieM2

Yeah, 2015 was not the best year. Everyone was still settling down and those that cared did get a bit overwhelmed. Things are better now.


----------



## maxine

I had such a wonderful time with last years swap,, I still keep in touch with my buddy.. I REALLY REALLY like the May Day Swap instead of a Christmas Swap,..Good thinkin' CoSunflower !


----------



## cathleenc

I would love to do a holiday handmade swap this year for the holidays! I was buddied up with BelfyBat a couple of years ago so a different person for me would be good. Always nice to meet new people!


----------



## debbydoo1966

I'm in for a Holiday Swap this year. :happy:


----------



## AngieM2

I'll see about a count of all that want to do this by Friday. I'll use the names that want to do this and make a list before doing a.pairing.


----------



## AngieM2

Okay, any more that want to be in names for THIS YEAR END person to person hand made swap? 

Please sign up by tomorrow evening so I'll be able to post something on Saturday for all to see and make final decision. 

Thanks. 
This does not mean I won't help get a May Day one started in January for a longer time frame swap.


----------



## Belfrybat

I thought this had gotten dropped. I'm still interested and have posted a link to this thread in several other forums to see if there are any more interested. 
Are we still heading for a mailing date by December 15th?


----------



## Jlynnp

If I am not to late I would love to join in. Sounds like fun.


----------



## AngieM2

Belfrybat said:


> I thought this had gotten dropped. I'm still interested and have posted a link to this thread in several other forums to see if there are any more interested.
> Are we still heading for a mailing date by December 15th?


It had been dropped, but various ladies kept it alive, so there will be a short one, and the rules bent for some purchased items. Just for fun.

Then around mid January we can set up for a big one for everyone having their swap partners items to be opened by May 1st. 

We just use to do only the big one this time of year, but no reason not to do more.


----------



## AngieM2

Jlynnp said:


> If I am not to late I would love to join in. Sounds like fun.



Not too late. Tomorrow people can join in. I am going to have a list posted probably mid afternoon or evening of all that want to swap, just to make sure I have everyone, and did not add one that doesn't want to right now.


Then Late Sunday I figure I'll post the pairs. Chosen by putting names in a hat and drawing two out (without looking) and that will be one pair. 


If that sounds bad, you have a better idea. or other comments to make it better just post it.


----------



## WhiteChristmas

Would like to join up if not to late. I'm not the best crafter but my heart is good.


----------



## AngieM2

See the other thread about the list of people that say they want to participate.

Make sure your name is on it.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...-tutorials/558463-anything-handmade-swap.html


----------



## esreid1

Too Late to join?


----------



## Belfrybat

See this thread -- Patches is looking for a partner. I offered but I think Angie would allow you two to pair up. We tend to be fairly flexible around here. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...-tutorials/558463-anything-handmade-swap.html


----------



## esreid1

Thanks!


----------



## AngieM2

Great idea.


----------

